# Missouri tin-boaters!!!!!!!



## Ryno685

Sound off! Where's all the Missouri boys at and what waters do you fish most? What's species do you usually target?


----------



## Fishin-joe

Wow man i logged on to do this same thing today and first started looking at the forums and here you are doing the same thing, totally weird. :shock: 

I live near Branson and fish the waters all the time Tablerock including all the rivers , Taneycomo and Bull Shoals. I need to start on the lakes north of Springfield like Stockton and fellows.

Great minds think alike, maybe get a Missouri fish off somewhere in the middle of the state.

To all the Missouri Tin Boaters, since I live in the tourist capitol of the state look me up if you are coming this way and maybe we can get a day of fishing in


----------



## Ryno685

That's cool man. Would be fun to have a fish off sometime. I live in Desoto and mainly fish local rivers and streams(mostly big river,meramac, and Joachim creek), but that will change whenever I finally get my boat finished. Product of my own procrastination. I used to fish several private lakes in Terre du Lac, a lake subdivision about a half hour south of here. I try to make it down to Wappapello at least twice a year. I've been to Branson about a million times in my life, as most Missourians I think  , but only got to fish a couple of times:|. Mostly because of family trips and being on other peoples schedules. Would love to take a trip down sometime just to fish and learn Table Rock a little better. Plus I hear there is excellent bowfishing there and that is by far my favorite thing on the water. If you've never tried it you should! You will be hooked for life!


----------



## Fishin-joe

Nope have not tried that, just to many hobbies I guess LOL, but i did find a Groupon on Pomme de Terre lake here is the link, https://www.groupon.com/deals/the-bowfisher-6?pt=aUV2X5zAAAAA7BJHrsdzNt0YowMBi8eBU perrty cheap to.


----------



## Ryno685

That is cheap. Thanks for the info. The guy that runs those charters also runs the bowfisher magazine. The only magazine, that I know of, dedicated solely to bowfishing. Based right here in Missouri, thought that was pretty cool.


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

Cedar Hill here. You'll catch me on the Big in Jeff Co.,The Meramec in Franklin and and Crawford Co., and the Gasconade. Also fish any lake any time, I'm not Skeered. If you see this rig you'll see me in it.


----------



## Ryno685

Cool man. Where do you put in on the Big the most? I bet we have crossed paths at least once. Nice rig by the way!


----------



## Ryno685

Come on.....there's got to be more Missouri guys than this!


----------



## Fishin-joe

Ryno685, I guess no more Missouri guys on here or maybe they are not looking in this thread. Maybe we should come up with a MO club under that Forum in Tin Boater, just a thought, let me know what you think.


----------



## Ryno685

Yeah, that's what I was thinking. A club would be fun, but I couldn't be very active in it. I've got way too many irons in the fire right now. It's a very cool idea anyway.


----------



## fender66

Reporting in from Beautiful Downtown Fenton!

When I get my jet back up and running (soon I hope)....I fish the Big, Meramec, and any of the lakes in Missouri. Until that's running again...I fish in my glass bass boat only in the lakes and usually tournaments.
Clearwater, Lake Ozarks, Pomme de Terre, Table Rock, Mark Twain, etc.. Heading to Barkley the end of next week...but that's Kentucky. Last year I fished Rend in S Illinois a couple times too. I'll go anywhere if I think there's fish! Species I'm after are Large and Small Mouth Bass, Kentucky. If I'm in the right mood I'll go after some crappie too, but I think I only did that for about 15 minutes last year. Hard for me to put my bass gear down.


----------



## huntsfromtree

I've been lurking tin boats for years but just got registered. Anyway I'm north of KC and primarily fish the MO river for blues and flatheads. Here is a poor pic of my boat.


----------



## Ryno685

Welcome aboard bud! Newly registered here myself. Only "officially" been on tinboats about a month or so. Love this place!


----------



## Ryno685

? Any new comers?


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=309139#p309139 said:


> Ryno685 » 06 Apr 2013, 05:31[/url]"]Cool man. Where do you put in on the Big the most? I bet we have crossed paths at least once. Nice rig by the way!




I like Merrill Horse the best,but put in at all the JeffCo ramps. I don't use MorseMill or Rockford Beach much in the summer,Don't like paying. Havn't been to the Big yet this season. When I have the time,the river is way up. When the river is down near normal,I don't have the time. I want to try the Washington State Park ramp,but just havn't got to it.


----------



## bulldog

Im from the Fenton area as well. I fish the Big anywhere there is a ramp. I hit the Meramec from Cuba to the confluence with the Mississippi for bass and catfish. Im on the Missouri from Weldon Springs to Herman on a regular basis for catfish and camping. 

Im obsessed with smallies and spend most of my time on the Big chasing them.


----------



## bulldog

If you all would want to get together, I'd be in for sure. Fishing or just running the river.


----------



## Ryno685

bulldog said:


> If you all would want to get together, I'd be in for sure. Fishing or just running the river.



Sounds good bud! Might hit ya up sometime if things ever slow down and actually get to go fishin again! :wink:


----------



## panFried

Like Fender and Bulldog, I'm from Fenton as well. I'm still working on my first tin which is about 2 weeks from the water. Target date 7/4.
I've fished all of the afore mentioned lakes, I've fished the Meramec, Missouri, St. Francios, White river, etc... Mostly any kind of fishing, even trout. Now, I spend most of time on Wappapello and Clearwater which is near my farm. Bull Shoals is my favorite thou.

Glad to meet you all.


----------



## CLM

I'm in St Charles, originally from Texas and just getting back into fishing. So I don't have much experience around here. Got my boat last year and did one trip to Mark Twain. Currently rebuilding the layout and should be on the water again in a few weeks. 
Looking forward to fishing the Meramec, Gasconade, Bull Shoals, Mark Twain, Wappapello and Clearwater. We also bought a lot in Timberline a lake community in JeffCo with 13 lakes.


----------



## panFried

Anyone going to be out 7/4? Ill be at Bull Shoals if anyone will be down there. Taking out the tin on maiden voyage, may need a tow


----------



## CLM

Congrats on the maiden voyage!! Hope to have mine back on the water soon and planning on making a trip down to Bull Shoals in September.


----------



## Codeman

Don't get by the forum much any more, haven't done much fishing last couple of years (I know terrible right?) last couple of summers we have just been running Current River with the kids and playing in the water. I'm in Poplar Bluff, when I was fishing a lot I could be on the water at Wappapello in 20-25 minutes from my front door. Hope to get back after it this fall a bit need to slow things down a bit.


----------



## fender66

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=320491#p320491 said:


> Codeman » 2 minutes ago[/url]"]Don't get by the forum much any more, haven't done much fishing last couple of years (I know terrible right?) last couple of summers we have just been running Current River with the kids and playing in the water. I'm in Poplar Bluff, when I was fishing a lot I could be on the water at Wappapello in 20-25 minutes from my front door. Hope to get back after it this fall a bit need to slow things down a bit.




James....hope all is well with you and the family. Still think about you all often. I'll be in your neck of the woods at Wap next month for a tourney. I'm hoping that I might even find a day over the 4th to come down and pre-fish a bit. Maybe we can hook up.

Also....if you have any advice on where the bass are on Wap....I'll take it. I've already hit a couple friends up for advice.


----------



## panFried

Well I'm stinking it up at Bull Shoals. Fish are deep and lazy, biting in early morning/late evening. At least I wasn't skunked... Check out this dink, the lure is just about same size!


----------



## CLM

Then you'll appreciate this beast I pulled out of lincoln lake up at Cuivre River SP. First fish in the boat.


----------



## peabody

peabody here...
truman lake area..
just got the CMC installed o. my boat..
haven't done any fishing yet..but the boat runs well..
I'm not far from windsor crossing..


----------



## fender66

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=322061#p322061 said:


> peabody » 2 minutes ago[/url]"]peabody here...
> truman lake area..
> just got the CMC installed o. my boat..
> haven't done any fishing yet..but the boat runs well..
> I'm not far from windsor crossing..



Hey Peabody.......I'm need to get to Truman sometime this year. Fish all the other MO lakes...just haven't hit Truman yet. Maybe we will cross paths.


----------



## peabody

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=322063#p322063 said:


> fender66 » 11 minutes ago[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=322061#p322061 said:
> 
> 
> 
> peabody » 2 minutes ago[/url]"]peabody here...
> truman lake area..
> just got the CMC installed o. my boat..
> haven't done any fishing yet..but the boat runs well..
> I'm not far from windsor crossing..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Peabody.......I'm need to get to Truman sometime this year. Fish all the other MO lakes...just haven't hit Truman yet. Maybe we will cross paths.
Click to expand...




chris ..holler at me when your headed this way..
i would enjoy a meet ..


----------



## fender66

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=322068#p322068 said:


> peabody » 6 minutes ago[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=322063#p322063 said:
> 
> 
> 
> fender66 » 11 minutes ago[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=322061#p322061 said:
> 
> 
> 
> peabody » 2 minutes ago[/url]"]peabody here...
> truman lake area..
> just got the CMC installed o. my boat..
> haven't done any fishing yet..but the boat runs well..
> I'm not far from windsor crossing..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Peabody.......I'm need to get to Truman sometime this year. Fish all the other MO lakes...just haven't hit Truman yet. Maybe we will cross paths.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chris ..holler at me when your headed this way..
> i would enjoy a meet ..
Click to expand...


DEAL!


----------



## panFried

peabody said:


> peabody here...
> truman lake area..
> just got the CMC installed o. my boat..
> haven't done any fishing yet..but the boat runs well..
> I'm not far from windsor crossing..


Hey Peabody, I've never been to Truman lake before. Is there a good area on lake you would recommend? Once I get my tin water ready in few weeks I want to start my Missouri lake tour.


----------



## CLM

I've been wondering the same thing. What section of Truman is recommended to fish? Any good places to stay?
We are heading down to Lake of the Ozarks to borrow a friends condo for a few days and thought I might drive over and checkout Truman while we are there.


----------



## peabody

well ..i go to Windsor crossing .. ...also oceola is a good place to out in...
call bucksaw marina.. they have good info on fishing reports.


----------



## kirksvillemale

north missouri here. dont have a boat yet, but im planning on buying one in the next 6 months.


----------



## fender66

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=325751#p325751 said:


> kirksvillemale » 6 minutes ago[/url]"]north missouri here. dont have a boat yet, but im planning on buying one in the next 6 months.



Hey....welcome to TinBoats. Good to have another Missourian here. You'll find tons to read and help you decide on the perfect boat to fill your needs.


----------



## Ryno685

Welcome to tinboats kirksville!


----------



## kirksvillemale

thank you, i already know what type of boat i am looking for, just a matter of saving up the money and waiting till this winter to buy it. i fiqure i might find a better deal in the winter time. im wanting to buy a older starcraft supersport 16-18 ft long.


----------



## panFried

Haven't heard any MO chatter in a while. Anyone fishing or boating this Labor Day weekend?

As for myself; the family and I are heading to farm to prepare for hunting season. Gonna head to Castor Shut-Ins and do a little fishing and swimming. May take tin out on Wappapello or Clear Water, well see if there's time.


----------



## bulldog

I'll be out on the Meramec from the Palisades to Shady beach with my wife and dogs on Sunday. If you see a maroon gator jet with a beautiful blonde, a 90 lb American bulldog and a fat little French bulldog, that is me. Hope to see a ton of boats out.


----------



## fender66

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=327631#p327631 said:


> bulldog » 40 minutes ago[/url]"]I'll be out on the Meramec from the Palisades to Shady beach with my wife and dogs on Sunday. If you see a maroon gator jet with a beautiful blonde, a 90 lb American bulldog and a fat little French bulldog, that is me. Hope to see a ton of boats out.



Heading to LOZ myself with the family....but....I have to ask....

Are you going to be the American bulldog or the fat little French bulldog? The way you describe yourself.....it's hard to tell. :mrgreen:


----------



## panFried

Y'all will be floating by my new locale. Im shacking up in a subdivision right above the 109 bridge there in Eureka. Chris, I can't believe I finally left Fenton!


----------



## fender66

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=327657#p327657 said:


> panFried » Today, 01:15[/url]"]Y'all will be floating by my new locale. Im shacking up in a subdivision right above the 109 bridge there in Eureka. Chris, I can't believe I finally left Fenton!




I'll probably still be in Fenton when I die....unless we move to a water front somewhere after we retire.


----------



## panFried

fender66 said:


> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=327657#p327657 said:
> 
> 
> 
> panFried » Today, 01:15[/url]"]Y'all will be floating by my new locale. Im shacking up in a subdivision right above the 109 bridge there in Eureka. Chris, I can't believe I finally left Fenton!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll probably still be in Fenton when I die....unless we move to a water front somewhere after we retire.
Click to expand...

likewise on the retirement. Wanna be on water or farm with nice wAter.


----------



## bulldog

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=327636#p327636 said:


> fender66 » Yesterday, 20:42[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=327631#p327631 said:
> 
> 
> 
> bulldog » 40 minutes ago[/url]"]I'll be out on the Meramec from the Palisades to Shady beach with my wife and dogs on Sunday. If you see a maroon gator jet with a beautiful blonde, a 90 lb American bulldog and a fat little French bulldog, that is me. Hope to see a ton of boats out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heading to LOZ myself with the family....but....I have to ask....
> 
> Are you going to be the American bulldog or the fat little French bulldog? The way you describe yourself.....it's hard to tell. :mrgreen:
Click to expand...

 :beer:


----------



## Bryanp

Another Missourian checking in. Just registered today, got my first boat on last Friday. I'm just east of KC in Raytown.


----------



## fender66

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=327795#p327795 said:


> Bryanp » 12 minutes ago[/url]"]Another Missourian checking in. Just registered today, got my first boat on last Friday. I'm just east of KC in Raytown.




Hey....Welcome Bryanp. We just keep getting better with more Missourians.


----------



## Ryno685

Heading to St. Joe State Park camping this weekend. Anybody ever catfish their lakes down there? Hoping to pull out a stringer full or two. By the way, welcome to tinboats Bryanp!


----------



## MOBowhunter

I live in Washington. Spend most of my time on the Missouri River between Hermann and St Charles. Do get to the lakes once in a while. Just was at Truman last weekend and will be going to Table Rock in October. Occasional LOZ But not in my boat.


----------



## panFried

Bulldog, I sent PM for price quote on vinyl.


----------



## panFried

Went to Morse Mill (Big River) this evening and caught some nice Smallies and Gills on hand tied spinners. Had to dodge the partiers, but fun for the whole family.


----------



## fender66

Hey Bowhunter....welcome to tinboats. I have an uncle that was a commercial fisherman in that stretch for many years. Had the opportunity to go out with him a few times when I was a kid.


----------



## panFried

If you live I'm the SoCo area of STL, I cruised out to Young CA in Eureka and I was surprised to find two pond with large mouth dying to be caught. Yesterday, the family headed out about 6pm and we all caught fish, some more than others. We totaled 10 in about 30mins. Fun evening for all, so check it out if you are ever out that way. Note, watch out for hunters... Shotguns going off throughout the woods.


----------



## ramuh2121

Hey guys. I'm fairly new to the board. I'm in Russellville, which is about 20 miles SW of Jefferson City. I don't really do any fishing, just some family-time pleasure boating on our new-to-us converted OBJ. We frequent the top of the Osage river (bottom of Bagnell Dam at LOZ). Everyone says there is good fishing down there. Saw some good sized gar at the ramp last weekend. It's nice because there are usually very few people around. We also like the Osage at Wardsville, and I've been dying to try the OBJ out on the Gasconade around Freeburg/Vienna.


----------



## fender66

Hey rumah..welcome to the tinboats family. Was just in your neck of the woods last weekend. You should try that fishing...it is addictive to say the least.


----------



## panFried

Yo MO Tinboaters, this thread has been kinda quiet. Since we are in the new year and half way thru "off-season", wondering if we want to try and plan a get-together this season to fish, boat, or what have ya. Folks have mentioned it a few times so let me know what you think.


----------



## fender66

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=338795#p338795 said:


> panFried » 30 minutes ago[/url]"]Yo MO Tinboaters, this thread has been kinda quiet. Since we are in the new year and half way thru "off-season", wondering if we want to try and plan a get-together this season to fish, boat, or what have ya. Folks have mentioned it a few times so let me know what you think.



I'm up for it Pan. What say yea bout breakfast first. You guys might not be able to stand me for more than that. :LOL2:


----------



## panFried

fender66 said:


> I'm up for it Pan. What say yea bout breakfast first. You guys might not be able to stand me for more than that. :LOL2:


I'm all in for breakfast. Suggestions on time and place? I think you mentioned IHOP one time, but I'm ok with any place.


----------



## fender66

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=338853#p338853 said:


> panFried » Today, 19:25[/url]"]
> 
> 
> fender66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm up for it Pan. What say yea bout breakfast first. You guys might not be able to stand me for more than that. :LOL2:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm all in for breakfast. Suggestions on time and place? I think you mentioned IHOP one time, but I'm ok with any place.
Click to expand...


iHop works for me. Now when?? It's probably too soon to suggest this Saturday, but it works for me. The following Saturday doesn't work for me. Maybe February 1st???


----------



## panFried

I could go for February 1st, plus that will give others time to come on.


----------



## fender66

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=338866#p338866 said:


> panFried » Yesterday, 23:01[/url]"]I could go for February 1st, plus that will give others time to come on.



Let's do it then...

FEB 1st....that's a Saturday. IHop it is....I know there's one on the Bluffs in Fenton...will that work or is there another more convenient for everyone??

Shall we say 9:00 AM


----------



## panFried

Sounds good to me.


----------



## T Man

I'm sort of a mo tag along. I live 5 minutes from the mo border and sometimes get into Missouri while fishing on the spring river. Every year a couple of my old college buddies and I try and make it down to norfork lake for a weekend of fishing and getting away from big kid problems. Maybe we could hook up with you bull sholes guys this year for some local guidance


----------



## fender66

I've had Bull Shoals on my radar for years. My problem is that if I drive that far......I want to fish Table Rock. Love that lake.


----------



## panFried

fender66 said:


> I've had Bull Shoals on my radar for years. My problem is that if I drive that far......I want to fish Table Rock. Love that lake.


I'm game for both I love all the southern lakes. If you all wanna make a tour de lake trip I'm down for that too.


----------



## fender66

Pan....

I sent a PM to some of the other MO tinboaters that I know. Hope to hear back from them soon.


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

Chris, just wondering if breakfast is still a GO for Sat.2/1. Looking forward to getting together.


----------



## fender66

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=339951#p339951 said:


> S&MFISH » less than a minute ago[/url]"]Chris, just wondering if breakfast is still a GO for Sat.2/1. Looking forward to getting together.



YES....still a go.

I'll be there and I know that freetofish, Panfried, and a couple others said they'd try to be there. I too am really looking forward to it!

9:00 AM at IHop on the Bluffs.


----------



## panFried

Yes I'm bringing an empty gut at 9am sharp!


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

Well, bad news for me. Just got the word that I will be working on Sat. The only way I can make it is if it rains. Would like to be there, but I really need to work. Have a good time everyone,and maybe I'll be able to catch you all next time.


----------



## fender66

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=340090#p340090 said:


> S&MFISH » Yesterday, 20:54[/url]"]Well, bad news for me. Just got the word that I will be working on Sat. The only way I can make it is if it rains. Would like to be there, but I really need to work. Have a good time everyone,and maybe I'll be able to catch you all next time.



You will be missed......But, I'm sure we can do this again Steve.....hopefully we'll see you next time.


----------



## dhoganjr

I live in Arcadia. Fish at Clearwater, Wappapello, LOZ lakes, Osage, Black, Meremac rivers. Gig on the Gasconade mainly and Meremac and Big rivers occassionally. Snag LOZ and Osage, and James river once.

Nice to hear from fellow Missourians.


----------



## fender66

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=340343#p340343 said:


> dhoganjr » 3 minutes ago[/url]"]I live in Arcadia. Fish at Clearwater, Wappapello, LOZ lakes, Osage, Black, Meremac rivers. Gig on the Gasconade mainly and Meremac and Big rivers occassionally. Snag LOZ and Osage, and James river once.
> 
> Nice to hear from fellow Missourians.



Hey....welcome aboard. I'll fish all those lakes in bass tournaments. Will be on Clearwater in March. Can't wait. Maybe we can hook up some time?


----------



## dhoganjr

> Hey....welcome aboard. I'll fish all those lakes in bass tournaments. Will be on Clearwater in March. Can't wait. Maybe we can hook up some time?



Sounds great!!! Hopefully it will be thawed out by then!!!


----------



## mgolden2

Hi guys. I live in KC but have a weekend place in Warsaw MO and like to fish on Truman Lake.


----------



## mgolden2

CLM said:


> I've been wondering the same thing. What section of Truman is recommended to fish? Any good places to stay?
> We are heading down to Lake of the Ozarks to borrow a friends condo for a few days and thought I might drive over and checkout Truman while we are there.



I would check out Long Shoal Marina also. They are on Mo Hwy 7 north of the city of Warsaw. They have a great restaurant, boat rentals if you need it, boat ramps and fuel. They also have great knowledge on where the fish are biting.

If you want a place to stay, there is a campground called Tiabut Point (pronounced Tee Bo). Its a great campground on TT highway and you can beach your boat right next to your camper or tent. 

There is also a campground at Long Shoal.

If you want a basic room, go to Sterett Creek Marina, campground, and hotel. 


Hope this helps.


----------



## panFried

Fender I pm'd the upromise info. Thanks again for setting up breakfast, good times. Now I'm wishing for spring! I hope we can set up a fishing trip or two this year.


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

Really enjoyed the breakfast yesterday. Good conversation with good company. Need to do it more often.


----------



## fender66

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=340517#p340517 said:


> S&MFISH » Yesterday, 08:26[/url]"]Really enjoyed the breakfast yesterday. Good conversation with good company. Need to do it more often.



This was a great time. Always good to go out to breakfast, but do it with fishing buds and it's even better....then....make them TinBoaters and it's unbeatable!

We must get together to fish this year!

Here's the pic of the 5 of us that made it.

From L - R

Gramps, PanFried, S&M Fish, Freetofish, and Fender.


----------



## Ictalurus

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=340620#p340620 said:


> fender66 » Today, 09:01[/url]"]Here's the pic of the 5 of us that made it.
> 
> From L - R
> 
> Gramps, PanFried, S&M Fish, Freetofish, and Fender.



That is awesome!!!!!! =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D>


----------



## Buckethead

Greetings from buckethead. I live in Union, 3 miles from the Bourbeuse access at 44/50 and 7 from the confluence with the Meramec. Grew up on the meramec near Sullivan, got hooked on crappies by a couple of buddies I worked with. Fish LOZ and local rivers mainly, this year I've got an open invite to a lake house on table rock. Looking forward to 2014. Glad to be a part of this forum.


----------



## stlbob

Good Morning
From St.louis looking for my first boat.looking for a Jon boat ready to go.Fish any time and any place i can get to..


----------



## fender66

Buckethead and stlbob......welcome to tinboats. Good to have a few more local guys here.


----------



## Buckethead

Craigslist has just about anything you want right now, good boats priced right.


----------



## panFried

Getting ready to reserve first fishing trip at Bullshoals end of May. Thinking about crappie on wappapello around mid April or so if anyone is interested in day or weekend trip. I'm open for any suggestions or get togethers!

Can you tell the cabin fever is starting to hit hard today


----------



## fender66

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=341505#p341505 said:


> panFried » 4 minutes ago[/url]"]Getting ready to reserve first fishing trip at Bullshoals end of May. Thinking about crappie on wappapello around mid April or so if anyone is interested in day or weekend trip. I'm open for any suggestions or get togethers!
> 
> Can you tell the cabin fever is starting to hit hard today



We should probably talk. I'm already registered for my first tournament of 2014 on Clearwater on March 15th. I might be heading that way to pre-fish a bit if the weather gets better.

You have my cell....give me a call sometime.


----------



## panFried

I'm really hoping for warmer weather soon. Mid-march wow that's not far away. Might need the coveralls for thAt trip and my heater buddy.


----------



## Buckethead

Anyone going to the boat show on Saturday? Plan on taking the wife and kids and getting there at 10am.


----------



## fender66

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=343162#p343162 said:


> Buckethead » 8 minutes ago[/url]"]Anyone going to the boat show on Saturday? Plan on taking the wife and kids and getting there at 10am.



I will be there probably around 10:30 or so with my daughter. Look for the bearded guy wearing a Wired2Fish hoodie. My daughter might even wear her jersey too if I can convince her too.
(my pic with that jersey is in an above post)


----------



## Ryno685

My father-in-law and I might make it up there. His retirement party is tonight, don't know if he will feel up to it or not, he sure likes his beverages. Anybody heard when all the weather is supposed to roll into the STL area?


----------



## fender66

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=343175#p343175 said:


> Ryno685 » 1 minute ago[/url]"]My father-in-law and I might make it up there. His retirement party is tonight, don't know if he will feel up to it or not, he sure likes his beverages. Anybody heard when all the weather is supposed to roll into the STL area?



They are saying....if you can believe them....that we will get some snow tonight. The worst stuff will be coming in Sunday PM though...unless it's changed since I last checked.

I'm hoping we get NOTHING! Bring on SPRING! NOW!


----------



## Ryno685

> I'm hoping we get NOTHING! Bring on SPRING! NOW!



I hear that Fender. I've got an extreme case of cabin fever. Been building rod racks and storage for the garage on the few nice days whenever they come and go. Even welded up some rod holders for bank fishing and a few for my little 12' Eldo Craft. I have been playing around with it with some scrap materials until I get some more funds for my big boat. Spring can't get here soon enough!

SICK OF WINTER!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Buckethead

I hear ya on the cabin fever, I've been working on the duracraft and wanting to hang the merc on it real bad! I've got a few new crappie rods I'm itching to try as well. Come on spring!


----------



## panFried

Buckethead said:


> I hear ya on the cabin fever, I've been working on the duracraft and wanting to hang the merc on it real bad! I've got a few new crappie rods I'm itching to try as well. Come on spring!


I'm with you bucket head! I put a fresh coat on the tin last Saturday when it was 60+. Now I'm going down to farm to bring the tin home for some updates. Planning on taking my son for crappie fishing mid march on St Pats. Bring on SPRING!!!


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

Sorry guys,but I'm looking forward to a bit of snow. They can keep the ice,it can't be plowed. But that snow can make me several hundred extra dollars for the fishing coffer. Let it snow!


----------



## panFried

Well it's first day of spring tomorrow... Temps rising and I'm playing hookie! Heading down to Bullshoals with my son to try our luck. Anyone else getting out there to enjoy the weather?


----------



## fender66

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=345392#p345392 said:


> panFried » 4 minutes ago[/url]"]Well it's first day of spring tomorrow... Temps rising and I'm playing hookie! Heading down to Bullshoals with my son to try our luck. Anyone else getting out there to enjoy the weather?



Went to Clearwater on Friday AM to pre-fish for a tournament on Saturday with my youngest daughter. We finished 6th out of 24 boats and was able to pull a check that covered our tourney registration. The weather was beautiful on Saturday. I was able to boat 4 fish for 6.31 lbs and my daughter didn't have a bite the entire 2 days of fishing. I still feel bad about that. But....we had an awesome time.

Still like to fish with you sometime Pan.


----------



## panFried

It seemed like you were busy last few weeks but weather seemed to take a turn too. Definitely... I'm game any time/any where


----------



## panFried

Boo Yah Fender scored a 2+ lb (no scale) white bass on a white slider! Must have been that lucky "Got Tin" shirt I was wearing Jim!


----------



## fender66

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=345792#p345792 said:


> panFried » Today, 19:26[/url]"]Boo Yah Fender scored a 2+ lb (no scale) white bass on a white slider! Must have been that lucky "Got Tin" shirt I was wearing Jim!



Way to go Pan...that's a nice one!


----------



## panFried

fender66 said:


> Way to go Pan...that's a nice one!


Hey did you see what I was fishing with? I was looking for crappie all weekend using my trusty GLoomis ultra light. The white bass was a good long fight and this guy took me for a ride. Spring is here just need a few more warm weeks!


----------



## fender66

Looks like you're having fun.


----------



## T Man

Spent the weekend on norfork. Whites are really running and tearing up Alabama rigs between Tecumseh and Udall


----------



## rocket rich

Hey RYNO I fish the Jockaum creek a lot put in at the bridge.. but I"m not your young gun I now only fish about 4 hour then nap then fish


----------



## Ryno685

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=346382#p346382 said:


> rocket rich » 26 Mar 2014, 12:35[/url]"]Hey RYNO I fish the Jockaum creek a lot put in at the bridge.. but I"m not your young gun I now only fish about 4 hour then nap then fish



There ain't nothing wrong with a little nap every now and then :LOL2: My dad fell asleep while we were bank fishing for channels last summer and got his pole jerked right out of his lap. I've never seen him jump and try to set the hook so fast in my life! I just about fell out of my chair laughing.....that was a good night. 

What bridge do you put in at?


----------



## peabody

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=327795#p327795 said:


> Bryanp » 29 Aug 2013, 13:01[/url]"]Another Missourian checking in. Just registered today, got my first boat on last Friday. I'm just east of KC in Raytown.





welcome !


----------



## Buckethead

What happened to the Missouri tin boaters? The crickets are getting louder.


----------



## fender66

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=358029#p358029 said:


> Buckethead » 11 minutes ago[/url]"]What happened to the Missouri tin boaters? The crickets are getting louder.



We might all be out fishing? I know I am as much as possible! :mrgreen:


----------



## Ryno685

Work, work and work. Fish when I can.


----------



## Codeman

We are all on the river.


----------



## panFried

Ryno685 said:
 

> Work, work and work. Fish when I can.


 I'm with you, sucks to be us, but happy to have paycheck!


----------



## Ryno685

panFried said:


> Ryno685 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Work, work and work. Fish when I can.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm with you, sucks to be us, but happy to have paycheck!
Click to expand...




Yeah buddy!


----------



## panFried

Missouri tinboaters where's the chatter? I would love to hook up at ihop again for breakfast and tis the season for walleye on the big river/Meramec confluence


----------



## fender66

panFried said:


> Missouri tinboaters where's the chatter? I would love to hook up at ihop again for breakfast and tis the season for walleye on the big river/Meramec confluence



I was thinking the same thing over my Christmas break. I'm in!


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

Just Say When.


----------



## panFried

Are you all thinking maybe end of January or early Feburary? I need to get all the Walleye secret spots I can, since I live right across the street now from the confluence. Maybe we can talk about fishing it some time, as I know most of you already do.


----------



## fender66

panFried said:


> Are you all thinking maybe end of January or early Feburary? I need to get all the Walleye secret spots I can, since I live right across the street now from the confluence. Maybe we can talk about fishing it some time, as I know most of you already do.


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

Last time I was over there I could not fish it 'cause there were too many barflies at the entrance to the Big,so I passed on it. Try it again this spring,before it gets hot.


----------



## panFried

S&MFISH said:


> Last time I was over there I could not fish it 'cause there were too many barflies at the entrance to the Big,so I passed on it. Try it again this spring,before it gets hot.


We should try and get a few of us to try together this spring. Maybe a little competition [emoji83]


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

panFried said:


> S&MFISH said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last time I was over there I could not fish it 'cause there were too many barflies at the entrance to the Big,so I passed on it. Try it again this spring,before it gets hot.
> 
> 
> 
> We should try and get a few of us to try together this spring. Maybe a little competition [emoji83]
Click to expand...



I'll holler at you when I go this spring. We can meet over at Rt 66 or pick you off the bank.


----------



## fender66

S&MFISH said:


> panFried said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S&MFISH said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last time I was over there I could not fish it 'cause there were too many barflies at the entrance to the Big,so I passed on it. Try it again this spring,before it gets hot.
> 
> 
> 
> We should try and get a few of us to try together this spring. Maybe a little competition [emoji83]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In.....
> 
> I'll holler at you when I go this spring. We can meet over at Rt 66 or pick you off the bank.
Click to expand...


----------



## panFried

Are yall still alive? I'm still waiting under the 109 bridge waiting for Fender


----------



## fender66

panFried said:


> Are yall still alive? I'm still waiting under the 109 bridge waiting for Fender



Hey Pan....I'd love to come out sometime but my jet still is without an engine. Woe is me.....


----------



## panFried

fender66 said:


> panFried said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are yall still alive? I'm still waiting under the 109 bridge waiting for Fender
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Pan....I'd love to come out sometime but my jet still is without an engine. Woe is me.....
Click to expand...


Hey hey Fender! That stinks man. I actually went out and looked at new 1648 with Mercury 30 Jet but not sure I want to pull the trigger on it. It's a 1998 package and I would have to start another rebuild. As you know I live by all these nice rivers and have a place by wappapello and clear water lakes. Do you think a Jet would be good for both lakes and rivers? I think you have two boats but the wife will frown on that [emoji16]


----------



## fender66

panFried said:


> fender66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> panFried said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are yall still alive? I'm still waiting under the 109 bridge waiting for Fender
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Pan....I'd love to come out sometime but my jet still is without an engine. Woe is me.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey hey Fender! That stinks man. I actually went out and looked at new 1648 with Mercury 30 Jet but not sure I want to pull the trigger on it. It's a 1998 package and I would have to start another rebuild. As you know I live by all these nice rivers and have a place by wappapello and clear water lakes. Do you think a Jet would be good for both lakes and rivers? I think you have two boats but the wife will frown on that [emoji16]
Click to expand...


YES....a jet is an awesome boat for both Clearwater and Wapp. If I only fished our local rivers, Clearwater and Wapp....all I'd have is a jet. But...I have to have a glass boat for all the bass tournaments I fish. I hope to get my jet back on the water soon...just need to find the time to rebuild.


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

Pan, A 1648 is a little small for lakes like Table Rock, Lake of the Ozarks, or KY. Should be good for the smaller ones. Mine's 17.5ft and it is almost too small. Sometimes I wonder "Why the H#!! I'm out here", but I continue on. Used to go to Table Rock in a 14ft. semi-Vee, so I kind of got used to small boat/big lake fishing. 2 more days until retirement. Hopefully translates into more time on the water.


----------



## panFried

S&MFISH said:


> Pan, A 1648 is a little small for lakes like Table Rock, Lake of the Ozarks, or KY. Should be good for the smaller ones. Mine's 17.5ft and it is almost too small. Sometimes I wonder "Why the H#!! I'm out here", but I continue on. Used to go to Table Rock in a 14ft. semi-Vee, so I kind of got used to small boat/big lake fishing. 2 more days until retirement. Hopefully translates into more time on the water.


Thanks S&MFish, and Congrats on the retirement. I still have about 10yrs. I don't think I'll use it in those lakes. About the biggest one I'll fish is Bull Shoals but that's a quiet lake. I'm having a hard time pulling the trigger on this boat. It's a 1998 Polar Kraft Dakota and trailer with Merc 30 Jet. The hull is not a MV which could equal bad back. It's plain Jane and it would be a project build.


----------



## Linhardt

Been mainly a lurker since 2011 and just now found this post. But I am from Jefferson City, MO


----------



## fender66

Linhardt said:


> Been mainly a lurker since 2011 and just now found this post. But I am from Jefferson City, MO



Lurker or not....it's good to have you here. If you're ever in the neighborhood....give us a shout!


----------



## Linhardt

Sure will. Just got to get my butt in gear to do some work on my two tin projects. '79 Lowe Line 1432 Jon and a just acquired yesterday '72 12' V-Hull. Not sure of the brand V-Hull, no markings unless under the crappy paint somewhere but the Montana Title only said 1972 RDG Aluminum Boat.


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

Welcome Linhardt. Question for you. How is the fishing on the Osage out of Mari-Osa.?


----------



## Linhardt

S&MFISH said:


> Welcome Linhardt. Question for you. How is the fishing on the Osage out of Mari-Osa.?



I have only fished that a few times, mainly because I was in another persons boat, or I have fished from shore at the Mari Osa Boat Ramp or further river, but mainly for catfish. Have not got any of my boats ready to use on there yet to learn much about the Osage. But depending on the water and time of year you can catch a few walleye, sauger, hybrid striped bass, catfish, spoonbill, LM Bass, and some crappie. Especially below the Lock and Dam. But you have to be careful there cause there are a lot of boat eating logs, fast current, and other hazards. Fishing just below the Mari Osa Boat Ramp where the Maries river comes into the Osage can be a decent place to pick up a walleye or sauger during the fall and winter months. Never tried to catch one there but have heard from others that they can be caught there. Seen a video on YouTube of someone catching some Hybrids Striped Bass where the Osage meets the Missouri. You can pick up a few Hybrids below the Lock and Dam where the fast water meets the slower water. Right at the moment the water is high. With LOZ releasing water and the Missouri cresting, it has it bank to bank on the Osage. I am no expert of the Osage, and most of what I know I get from others, but maybe if I can get myself out there in a decent boat then I might be able to give you first hand experience. During the summer the area is loaded with people partying in pontoons, jetskis, and jet boats which might affect the fishing. So early spring and fall would be your best bet to get some decent fishing.


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

Thanks for the info. We will be venturing out during the week. I have access to a place on the Gasconade down stream from Mt. Sterling. Not much of a jump from there.


----------



## Linhardt

S&MFISH said:


> Thanks for the info. We will be venturing out during the week. I have access to a place on the Gasconade down stream from Mt. Sterling. Not much of a jump from there.



No problem. Like to help out whenever I can. You might check out https://forums.ozarkanglers.com/ if you are not a member already. Lots of good info and people on there. Covers just about every where from Arkansas to Missouri on lakes, streams, and rivers.


----------



## panFried

Hey MO Tinnies... Not sure if you have any money burning a hole in your pocket for some fun equipment or need a new Tin Project (S&MFish) and/or an outboard but the MDC is auctioning off some equipment. Check it out this Saturday. 
https://mdc.mo.gov/about-us/get-kno...-and-auctions/auction-salem-maintenance-cente
Personally I wouldn't mind one of their trucks as a farm beater! [emoji16]


----------



## fender66

panFried said:


> Hey MO Tinnies... Not sure if you have any money burning a hole in your pocket for some fun equipment or need a new Tin Project (S&MFish) and/or an outboard but the MDC is auctioning off some equipment. Check it out this Saturday.
> https://mdc.mo.gov/about-us/get-kno...-and-auctions/auction-salem-maintenance-cente
> Personally I wouldn't mind one of their trucks as a farm beater! [emoji16]



Just seeing this today. Wish I could have gone....lots on there that I'd like a shot at....(you know..with all my "extra money"). I was fishing a tournament anyway and wouldn't have been able to go.


----------

